# Let me draw your mayors!



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm back from my break and ready to draw some more characters. They're just quick sketches like this:
Just tell me the name of the mayor and if you want- their personality- I may incorporate it into the picture.


You may apply if you got one in the previous thread, but I may put newcomers before you~
EDIT: OH! Also, I need a reference XD A photo or whatnot


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Ooo go ahead and do others first xD But could you do this gal one more time with Chinese buns and in a chinese dress lookin' all cute 'n spiffy?



Spoiler



Mayor-
OC-




And




Art by Zane and azukitan<3^



Just in a very cutesy or sexy-cute pose<3 I think I am in love with your Chibs dear xD

*slaps self* I am soooo selfish xD


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooo go ahead and do others first xD But could you do this gal one more time with Chinese buns and in a chinese dress lookin' all cute 'n spiffy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, not at all X3 Well- no one else is here so I'll get started on this one~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Haha, not at all X3 Well- no one else is here so I'll get started on this one~



I am so appreciative, thanks so much<(^_^


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am so appreciative, thanks so much<(^_^


Took a bit more time with it cause it doesn't look like there's too many people waiting XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Took a bit more time with it cause it doesn't look like there's too many people waiting XD
> View attachment 73211



*SQUEEEEEES* OMG O_O *drools* Thanks again, sent 200 TBT this is just gorgeous<3<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> *SQUEEEEEES* OMG O_O *drools* Thanks again, sent 200 TBT this is just gorgeous<3<3



Well there's still no one here so I might do a light colouring for fun XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Well there's still no one here so I might do a light colouring for fun XD



Oooououuuo I feel so honored


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oooououuuo I feel so honored



Just a simple colouring, but fun to do XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73212
> Just a simple colouring, but fun to do XD



Thank you so very much<3 I shall leave you to rest now xD


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Feel like doodling my OC? c: Another repeat customer xP








Spoiler: Mukuro



Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact), Piggyback rides, Her big sis, big brother and doggie.

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former. 

Brief Overview: A psychopathic little narwhal who finds violence fun and thinks others should enjoy it too. Her soul is rather shakily attached to her body because her mother was attacked and killed during childbirth. Other than that, she’s a nice, sweet little kid who seems to have quite a bit of luck. Sees Orca (Idate) as her father for an unknown reason. Likes her new “family”.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

After several misadventures and such, she eventually realises that she isn’t exactly what you would call “normal”. No, not that enjoying violence and dismembering people is weird, but that her name is eerily accurate; she’s pretty much a ghost possessing a vegetable, she wasn’t truly alive in the first place. This revelation would be the result of still being able to feel cut up about being cut up (decapitated and quartered, that fight went horribly wrong), with her soul currently residing in her head and still able to make it think and talk. This “living corpse” is eventually found by Skel, who still has a scientist’s curiosity and a doctor’s desire to help people somewhere deep within him, and to cut a long story short, all 57 pieces of her, innards and all, were stitched back into a working body, his greatest medical achievement in who knows how long. She gets over it disturbingly easily and becomes one of Skel’s familiars and is currently enjoying her life in the Pitch-Black World.

Trivia:


She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to! Then again, if you tell her that you don’t want to play the chopping-up game, she’ll pout but eventually give in and play whatever other (less dangerous) game her friend wants to.

Mistook Swarovski for a girl for the first week of joining the troop, it was only after calling him “big sis” and seeing major swan rage when she began to realise he wasn’t, and took several months before she started addressing him with male pronouns.

More of a clarification than trivia: Her body is technically brain-dead, but isn’t really because her ghost is possessing it, giving it a consciousness. Her ghost attached itself to the brain, and is capable of surviving even when the body is killed, since ghosts don’t necessarily die when you kill their hosts, they stick around for some other reason.





By the way, I'm not sure if I ever did reply to your drawing of my mayor, so I'll do it here:

Thank you so much!  She looks so cute c: And ooh, vandalising? Isabelle would have a field day xD


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Feel like doodling my OC? c: Another repeat customer xP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing! She is adorable! If the thread stays this empty I may end up colouring her too XD


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Sure thing! She is adorable! If the thread stays this empty I may end up colouring her too XD



Thank you! c: I'll hope that no one shows up, then XD  Yeah, the forum's pretty quiet at this time of day.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Thank you! c: I'll hope that no one shows up, then XD  Yeah, the forum's pretty quiet at this time of day.



Haha~ Looks like I'll be colouring it. Here's the sketch though-


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Haha~ Looks like I'll be colouring it. Here's the sketch though- View attachment 73216



Ih my gosh, it looks so cute  Thank you so much! :3 I can't wait to see the coloured version! >v<


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Ih my gosh, it looks so cute  Thank you so much! :3 I can't wait to see the coloured version! >v<



With blood or without blood : O I can't decide


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> With blood or without blood : O I can't decide



With blood? :> If it isn't too much trouble, of course c:


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> With blood? :> If it isn't too much trouble, of course c:



Well- here's without blood-  I'll add blood now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry about the delay, the internet went down. Here's the one with blood.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

HAHAHA I am tempted to request a final one of my OC again, but I have three from you xD I would just want her in her regular Reference outfit with her hair swaying lusciously or even just hanging lusciously while she strikes a sexy pose xD But if I have had enough let me know :3 I also promise this is the last time lawl xD


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Well- here's without blood- View attachment 73217 I'll add blood now~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry about the delay, the internet went down. Here's the one with blood. View attachment 73218



Aww, both of them are so cute c: Once again, thank you so, so much!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> HAHAHA I am tempted to request a final one of my OC again, but I have three from you xD I would just want her in her regular Reference outfit with her hair swaying lusciously or even just hanging lusciously while she strikes a sexy pose xD But if I have had enough let me know :3 I also promise this is the last time lawl xD



X) I'll get right to it! However if I don't post anything the internet may have cut out again- in which case I'll put it up as soon as possible


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> X) I'll get right to it! However if I don't post anything the internet may have cut out again- in which case I'll put it up as soon as possible



Yay, you're seriously awesome and take all the time you need<3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 3, 2014)

These are so cute! I'd love for you to draw my mayor/me!! I havent got a proper reference card (I'm making one!) so here's my mayor card and the actual QR dress.

My mayors name is Ari (my name) and she's graceful and sweet ^^ The backstory to my town is that its the town Starfall from A Song of Ice and Fire, inhabited by House Dayne, descendants of the graceful and powerful Targaryens. If you dont know the series/show that's probably gibberish xD Basically my mayor is the supposed descendant of the super awesome fantasy royal family. While shes graceful and sweet she's by no means naive--can you really be naive and rule something?--and she can be ruthless when needed.

I'd like for her to have sideswept bangs and purple eyes if possible ^^ My mayor is supposed to look like an idealized version of myself with a much less nerdy and uncool personality hehe.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay, you're seriously awesome and take all the time you need<3




Colouring it now :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Colouring it now :3 View attachment 73222



OMG BEAUTIFUL<3<3 You are a doll, thank you ever so much Sent another tip your way<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG BEAUTIFUL<3<3 You are a doll, thank you ever so much Sent another tip your way<3



Finished~ Thank you so much for letting me draw your wonderful character 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kasuralixa said:


> These are so cute! I'd love for you to draw my mayor/me!! I havent got a proper reference card (I'm making one!) so here's my mayor card and the actual QR dress.
> 
> My mayors name is Ari (my name) and she's graceful and sweet ^^ The backstory to my town is that its the town Starfall from A Song of Ice and Fire, inhabited by House Dayne, descendants of the graceful and powerful Targaryens. If you dont know the series/show that's probably gibberish xD Basically my mayor is the supposed descendant of the super awesome fantasy royal family. While shes graceful and sweet she's by no means naive--can you really be naive and rule something?--and she can be ruthless when needed.
> 
> I'd like for her to have sideswept bangs and purple eyes if possible ^^ My mayor is supposed to look like an idealized version of myself with a much less nerdy and uncool personality hehe.



I'd love to draw her, however I can only see the QR dress- is that a picture of her down the bottom?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Finished~ Thank you so much for letting me draw your wonderful character View attachment 73225



Gorgeous! Thanks again and you're welcome<3


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I'd love to draw her, however I can only see the QR dress- is that a picture of her down the bottom?



Just helping out - click on "myself" for the picture.

And... I copy-pasted the link anyways: http://i.imgur.com/VE37LXt.jpg


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Just helping out - click on "myself" for the picture.
> 
> And... I copy-pasted the link anyways: http://i.imgur.com/VE37LXt.jpg



Thanks so much! I'm so embarrassingly bad with technology X3


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 3, 2014)

Uhm Mabye if your up to it draw me and Danny from here..if not that's fine your art is really fantastic. Of you want you can just draw me c: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...for-me!-&#10085;-I-will-be-forever-great-full!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> These are so cute! I'd love for you to draw my mayor/me!! I havent got a proper reference card (I'm making one!) so here's my mayor card and the actual QR dress.
> 
> My mayors name is Ari (my name) and she's graceful and sweet ^^ The backstory to my town is that its the town Starfall from A Song of Ice and Fire, inhabited by House Dayne, descendants of the graceful and powerful Targaryens. If you dont know the series/show that's probably gibberish xD Basically my mayor is the supposed descendant of the super awesome fantasy royal family. While shes graceful and sweet she's by no means naive--can you really be naive and rule something?--and she can be ruthless when needed.
> 
> I'd like for her to have sideswept bangs and purple eyes if possible ^^ My mayor is supposed to look like an idealized version of myself with a much less nerdy and uncool personality hehe.



Milady~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Uhm Mabye if your up to it draw me and Danny from here..if not that's fine your art is really fantastic. Of you want you can just draw me c: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...for-me!-&#10085;-I-will-be-forever-great-full!



Do you have references for you or Danny?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Milady~ View attachment 73227
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Just stalking to see new pieces :3 This is stunning/beautiful<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just stalking to see new pieces :3 This is stunning/beautiful<3



You're too kind X)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> You're too kind X)



Ah and OMG do you actually do couples? (feels so selfish lmao xD)

Would it be terrible of me to ask for my OC and her anime husband >_<?? (pokes avatar<3)


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah and OMG do you actually do couples? (feels so selfish lmao xD)



Well I guess so XD Obviously nothing sexually explicit- I do more cutesy romantic than sexy romantic


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Well I guess so XD Obviously nothing sexually explicit- I do more cutesy romantic than sexy romantic



Cutesy is perfect haha xD Let me update the ref ;3 I am so bad xD



Spoiler: Refs



She has vicious eyes like her husband that are beautiful and Sky Blue and has foot-length flame/orange-red hair<3 I would like them in a cute pose next to one another if that combo is possible xD​





 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



^Art by Zane and azukitan

And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize xD


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

omg..its the cute arts.

i shall request agaiiiinn..., this time with my not-yet-finished-mayor c8


Spoiler: dundundun









 eh i forgot where i got the qr dress from so I can't really get any close up shots of it and whatnot sorry


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> omg..its the cute arts.
> 
> i shall request agaiiiinn..., this time with my not-yet-finished-mayor c8
> 
> ...



Sure- did you want me to add anything about what she's going to look like? Eg. Planned hairdos or outfits?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah and OMG do you actually do couples? (feels so selfish lmao xD)
> 
> Would it be terrible of me to ask for my OC and her anime husband >_<?? (pokes avatar<3)


Ah! I didn't see your edit, I'll definitely hop to it


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Sure- did you want me to add anything about what she's going to look like? Eg. Planned hairdos or outfits?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ooooh..the hairdo can really be up to you..
and for the hairstyles..either in the clothing she is in, an oversized sweater or anything really.. thank you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Sure- did you want me to add anything about what she's going to look like? Eg. Planned hairdos or outfits?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ahahaha sorry had to get some extra images in, it is right above your post Oh and a note that I forgot to mention to azukitan- she is 5 feet exactly and her husband is 6' 2" xD I want her somewhat shorter if possible<3


----------



## Alvery (Nov 3, 2014)

Oooh, you do couples? (☆_☆) May I ask you to draw azukitan's OCs on her behalf?

The people featured here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227523-Art-trade-avec-moi-CLOSED

Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Oooh, you do couples? (☆_☆) May I ask you to draw azukitan's OCs on her behalf?
> 
> The people featured here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227523-Art-trade-avec-moi-CLOSED
> 
> Thank you!



Awww that's so sweet, azukitan will certainly be happy<3<3


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

//cries

Alvery is the sweetest person in the world <333

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha sorry had to get some extra images in, it is right above your post Oh and a note that I forgot to mention to azukitan- she is 5 feet exactly and her husband is 6' 2" xD I want her somewhat shorter if possible<3



D'oh! Um, um, just pretend she's standing on something?? @w@

If I ever find the time, I'll redraw your characters for you <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 3, 2014)

whoa omg i gotta leave but i would love if you drew bridgette and one of her boyfriends from here if you have time!! I LOVE YOUR ART
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)

THANK YOU SO MUCH DEAR~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

azukitan said:


> //cries
> 
> Alvery is the sweetest person in the world <333
> 
> ...



I shall heehee xD Awwww I totally appreciate it, Azu just make sure you have free time and ABSOLUTELY nothing else to do; I know you must be busay My fault for forgetting the height difference baha xD

Ah and only if you really have the time for it ;3 I still adore the current one to tiny broken pieces<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahahaha sorry had to get some extra images in, it is right above your post Oh and a note that I forgot to mention to azukitan- she is 5 feet exactly and her husband is 6' 2" xD I want her somewhat shorter if possible<3




Haha, not sexy at all XD 


Also they just had to wrapped up in all that hair


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Haha, not sexy at all XD View attachment 73228



AAAAHHHHHH *SQUEALS W/ CUTESY VIBES<3<3* So adorable!!!!!!! Thank you again<3<(^_^


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Oooh, you do couples? (☆_☆) May I ask you to draw azukitan's OCs on her behalf?
> 
> The people featured here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227523-Art-trade-avec-moi-CLOSED
> 
> Thank you!


Sure thing, I'll finish the newcomers' requests first but it is on the way :3


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I shall heehee xD Awwww I totally appreciate it, Azu just make sure you have free time and ABSOLUTELY nothing else to do; I know you must be busay My fault for forgetting the height difference baha xD
> 
> Ah and only if you really have the time for it ;3 I still adore the current one to tiny broken pieces<3



Hehe, no worries. I need more practice drawing couples anyway, so I'll certainly give your characters another shot in the near future c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sunparksenator said:


> Sure thing, I'll finish the newcomers' requests first but it is on the way :3



Thank you, Sunpark!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Hehe, no worries. I need more practice drawing couples anyway, so I'll certainly give your characters another shot in the near future c:



Do it whenever haha, I would kneel down and feel so honored if you did them again lawl

For now I am melting over this current avatar<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> whoa omg i gotta leave but i would love if you drew bridgette and one of her boyfriends from here if you have time!! I LOVE YOUR ART
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...t-Thread-(draw-my-OCs-and-I-love-you-forever)
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH DEAR~





I don't even know~ XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Just wanted to say while I wait for my meds to sleep kick in, I am sitting here rotating my sig just to look at these fabulous pieces Also yuss, I am actually going to bed at 6 am ;_; rip me. I drool over that cutesy couple piece you made me<3 (true love) Will be silently lurking huhu<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Oooh, you do couples? (☆_☆) May I ask you to draw azukitan's OCs on her behalf?
> 
> The people featured here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227523-Art-trade-avec-moi-CLOSED
> 
> Thank you!



Finished~  They remind me of two of my OCs 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just wanted to say while I wait for my meds to sleep kick in, I am sitting here rotating my sig just to look at these fabulous pieces Also yuss, I am actually going to bed at 6 am ;_; rip me. I drool over that cutesy couple piece you made me<3 (true love) Will be silently lurking huhu<3



Thank you so so much, it's certainly been fun. I'll probably hit the hay soon as well XD I am not a night owl


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Finished~ View attachment 73235 They remind me of two of my OCs
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



This piece makes me go d'awwwwwwwwwww<3 Absolutely adorable<3

And you're so so welcome, you are such a lovely person and a truly magnificent artist I actually am a night owl haha, but yes it is quite EARLY to be awake at this hour xD Hope you sleep well and get some much needed rest<3 Hope to see you again so I can drool on your lovely/adorbs art<3


Psst--if you ever open an art shop, I will totally go broke for you ;3<3


----------



## Cudon (Nov 3, 2014)

Your art looks amazing! Could you do my mayor with a mailman's hat? Too lazy to take a new ref right now but that's the only change. Shes female and kinda boyish I guess.



Spoiler: ref

















- blue cap, mailman's hat
- post op patch,
- qr shirt,
- green plaid shorts
- no socks (barely noticeable),
- red wrestling shoes


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Alright- that's it for tonight~ If anyone is still interested I might be able to do another lot tomorrow :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Alright- that's it for tonight~ If anyone is still interested I might be able to do another lot tomorrow :3



Sleep well, you did so much that you should be exhausted (guilty xD)<3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This piece makes me go d'awwwwwwwwwww<3 Absolutely adorable<3
> 
> And you're so so welcome, you are such a lovely person and a truly magnificent artist I actually am a night owl haha, but yes it is quite EARLY to be awake at this hour xD Hope you sleep well and get some much needed rest<3 Hope to see you again so I can drool on your lovely/adorbs art<3
> 
> ...



Haha, I'm not a fan of charging for art~ I always wimp out and charge pocket-change XD And I always offer refunds for unhappy customers, so a lot of people take advantage of that.
You also are a lovely person and I hope to see/read/I have no idea you more often on here.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Haha, I'm not a fan of charging for art~ I always wimp out and charge pocket-change XD And I always offer refunds for unhappy customers, so a lot of people take advantage of that.
> You also are a lovely person and I hope to see/read/I have no idea you more often on here.



Awww well what you do for everyone is incredibly kindhearted Your stuff is certainly incredible and I see lots of art come by<3<3 Sorry to hear people take advantage Dx I would never/have never asked for a refund as I always love every piece and style. Thanks so much, love<3 I hope to possibly ask for a final piece but I understand if I reached my limit, in any case I definitely hope to see you around as well so I can stare at your beauties

With all that said, good night/morning and sleep tight<3<(^_^


----------



## textbook_punk (Nov 3, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Your art is the cutest thing in the world! Would you be willing to draw my mayor, please? I can tip if needed, though I'm a little low on TBT at the moment D: here is a link to a picture of her, I realise it's not a stellar reference but it's the best I can do, I'm new to this all, sorry! I imagine her as a goofy shy li'l wannabe punk, always trying to impress her best buddy Fuschia >.< the skirt of her dress is a bookshelf pattern with a ruffled part at the front, I can try to find the source for you if you need but oh gosh, I've just spent over an hour trying and I think it might have been taken down! Let me know if you need anything else from me.


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 3, 2014)

Can you please draw my mayor? :3 Click for refs. Thanks~


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Finished~ View attachment 73235 They remind me of two of my OCs



OMFG, THEY ARE TOO ADORABLE FOR WORDS <333 Lol, poor Kana and her shortness. I know how you feel, girl ;w;

Sank yew for drawing my OCs again! *dotes on you 4ever* x333


----------



## pengutango (Nov 3, 2014)

Also, I was wondering, is there a limit for how many things we can request? Aww, the quick colored one you did for Kairi is super cute! Jealous she got a colored one. Hahaha. XD Btw, would you consider a shop? Your stuff is super cute and you totally deserve some bells.

*PS:* I don't think you had to make a new thread for freebies, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## ~Mae~ (Nov 3, 2014)

Awwww so cute! Please could you do mine?


----------



## sej (Nov 3, 2014)

Please can do draw my mayor? When you feel like drawing her of course


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73231
> 
> I don't even know~ XD



IM POSITIVE I WOULD LOVE THIS BUT THE ATTACHMENT IS INVALID QvQ THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE YOU


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Okay~ Got up early this morning to do these, heres what I looked like:  Completely accurate visual representation XD

So here they are-






- - - Post Merge - - -

If I missed you, I'm so sorry I was tired XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> IM POSITIVE I WOULD LOVE THIS BUT THE ATTACHMENT IS INVALID QvQ THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE YOU



Oh sorry- I'll re-upload it


- - - Post Merge - - -

Also- got bored and coloured one :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Getting ref up ;3 One moment.



Spoiler



Mayor-
OC-




And




Art by Zane and azukitan<3^
Outfit she should wear>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shoes>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hoping to get her in a Japanese School outfit with her hair flowing<3 In a sexy and/or cute pose


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Also, I was wondering, is there a limit for how many things we can request? Aww, the quick colored one you did for Kairi is super cute! Jealous she got a colored one. Hahaha. XD Btw, would you consider a shop? Your stuff is super cute and you totally deserve some bells.
> 
> *PS:* I don't think you had to make a new thread for freebies, but whatever floats your boat.



Haha, I'm new to the whole forum-thing so I assumed that if I didn't make a new one the old one would disappear off of the front page XD Maybe I was wrong. You can always request more, just know that if someone new comes along I'll try and finish theirs first- out of fairness. 
I am beginning to consider a shop however I am really bad at charging people. I may just set up a permanent thread with all the ground rules already laid out and whatnot


----------



## Princess (Nov 3, 2014)

Ahhh draw mine?

http://33.media.tumblr.com/f70c798d997ba2e9d50625f853b8667c/tumblr_ndr5e5QM911s691a7o1_1280.jpg
http://38.media.tumblr.com/54f7e2020345f399065b0656d63d5920/tumblr_ne1gp37yop1s691a7o1_1280.jpg
more references:
http://redribbonpresents.tumblr.com/tagged/la-lune
could you give her hair like mine irl?
http://i.imgur.com/tuIkkwO.png


----------



## Cudon (Nov 3, 2014)

Aww it looks great thank you ;u; If you do open a shop I'd love to buy some art c:


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Getting ref up ;3 One moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get right to it, though I'll do this new person's first if you don't mind :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> Ahhh draw mine?
> 
> http://33.media.tumblr.com/f70c798d997ba2e9d50625f853b8667c/tumblr_ndr5e5QM911s691a7o1_1280.jpg
> http://38.media.tumblr.com/54f7e2020345f399065b0656d63d5920/tumblr_ne1gp37yop1s691a7o1_1280.jpg
> ...



Of course, I'll hop to it


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I'll get right to it, though I'll do this new person's first if you don't mind :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Absolutely fine<3


----------



## Princess (Nov 3, 2014)

thank you!!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Princess said:


> thank you!!



Has anyone ever told you you have mermaid hair?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Has anyone ever told you you have mermaid hair? View attachment 73275



So pretty<3<3


----------



## Princess (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Has anyone ever told you you have mermaid hair? View attachment 73275



yes actually thank you omg ;___; i love it


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

I make no apologies for awful puns


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I make no apologies for awful puns
> View attachment 73276



UWAHHH<3 So beautiful<3<3<(^_^)>Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Manazran (Nov 3, 2014)

Could you please draw my mayor?Because I don't have a proper ref sheet yet,instead,here are some 360 degree screencaps of my mayor 

Captain's hat
HHA Jacket
Acid washed pants
Black stockings
Black rain boots


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Could you please draw my mayor?Because I don't have a proper ref sig yet,instead,here are some 360 screencaps of my mayor
> 
> Captain's hat
> HHA Jacket
> ...




Ah my gosh, I though you meant there were 360 pictures XD Oh and by reference I usually just mean a photo- because I refer to them when drawing - so you done good XD. I'll get to it


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Oh sorry- I'll re-upload it
> View attachment 73271



LITERALLY ****ING DIES OF CUTE
OH MY GOD
_OH MY GODN  NDGFLKGJDFLGFJHGFH_
WAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! OH MY GOD oh , OH MY GOD THAT JUST MADE ME SO SOSOSOSOSOSOS O HAPPY IM SHRIEKING
WHAT NO THATS SO ILLEGALLY CUTE NO THATS NOT EVEN ALLOWED IM GONNA CRY LSKJGDFSLKGJDFH:LKGFHGJ?? ???? ??? SCREAMS INTO HANDS!!!!! OY MGOD ,,, OH MY GO D NO NO NO NO HOW ADORABLE IM DEAD OH MY GOD THANK YOU SO MUCH THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU AAAAAAAAAAAAA_AAAAAAAAAAAAA_


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Do you have references for you or Danny?



Yes! For me, Danny is right here 



Spoiler: danny


----------



## Manazran (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Ah my gosh, I though you meant there were 360 pictures XD Oh and by reference I usually just mean a photo- because I refer to them when drawing - so you done good XD. I'll get to it



Oh god,360 pictures would've took me a while to take XD


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 3, 2014)

omg, I LOVE the drawing of my mayor!!! <3333333 THANK YOUUU!!!!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Manazran said:


> Oh god,360 pictures would've took me a while to take XD



SS. Friend...ship...geddit? Cause it's a ship and..and...I'll just let myself out...


- - - Post Merge - - -

Taking a quick break to get some study done! I shall return to do more requests in a short while.


----------



## Manazran (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> SS. Friend...ship...geddit? Cause it's a ship and..and...I'll just let myself out...
> View attachment 73281
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



OMG SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 3, 2014)

your puns are my favorite

youre such a great person i love you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> your puns are my favorite
> 
> youre such a great person i love you



It actually made me laugh xD


----------



## pwincess (Nov 3, 2014)

omg mayor art would be gr8 i've never gotten any before ; u ;
http://mayorsaira.tumblr.com/post/101713851983/mayor-references-just-leaving-this-here-ok-if


----------



## pengutango (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Haha, I'm new to the whole forum-thing so I assumed that if I didn't make a new one the old one would disappear off of the front page XD Maybe I was wrong. You can always request more, just know that if someone new comes along I'll try and finish theirs first- out of fairness.
> I am beginning to consider a shop however I am really bad at charging people. I may just set up a permanent thread with all the ground rules already laid out and whatnot



Nope, threads don't disappear when they go off the first page. You can post again on it and it'll bring it back to the first page. 

Ah, that makes sense. I have some request ideas, but I will sort through them. BUT, I will be back for sure. Probably will post something later tonight.

Are you open to drawing anything besides mayors, like lil animals, plushies, stuff like that?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Nope, threads don't disappear when they go off the first page. You can post again on it and it'll bring it back to the first page.
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. I have some request ideas, but I will sort through them. BUT, I will be back for sure. Probably will post something later tonight.
> 
> Are you open to drawing anything besides mayors, like lil animals, plushies, stuff like that?



I can try, I can't promise they'll be up to the standard of the others. But I'm more than happy for a challenge :3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

pwincess said:


> omg mayor art would be gr8 i've never gotten any before ; u ;
> http://mayorsaira.tumblr.com/post/101713851983/mayor-references-just-leaving-this-here-ok-if



 Very cute and fluffy character


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm curious...would you accept a commission? :3 Like if I paid you TBT or IG Bells would you be willing to draw a fully-colored picture of my mayor? If not, I completely understand!~ <3


----------



## oranje (Nov 3, 2014)

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> I'm curious...would you accept a commission? :3 Like if I paid you TBT or IG Bells would you be willing to draw a fully-colored picture of my mayor? If not, I completely understand!~ <3



I'm more than happy to do it for free, just know that it'll take longer and I will put smaller requests before it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranje said:


> Are you still taking requests?



Yes, I am :3


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I'm more than happy to do it for free, just know that it'll take longer and I will put smaller requests before it
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh! Okay, but I will definitely tip you for it ;3 Also, would you be able to draw it if I gave you pictures of the hairstyle, outfit, eyes, etc.? I don't currently have a picture of my mayor :c


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Oh! Okay, but I will definitely tip you for it ;3 Also, would you be able to draw it if I gave you pictures of the hairstyle, outfit, eyes, etc.? I don't currently have a picture of my mayor :c



Yeah, I'll give it a shot- does the character have any personality traits that would help me determine pose etc?


----------



## oranje (Nov 3, 2014)

Cool!  Here are some refs of my mayor Rachel: http://imgur.com/GTCaMG5,qbA8lYj#0
She's a big history buff but she tends to be more serious around her villagers.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 3, 2014)

For the personality: She is extremely organized and won't let anyone get in the way of what she wants to do, it's her way or no way. While in social situations she must be the center of attention, or else she feels left out and lonely. Even though she may seem cocky and overconfident at times, she is very trustworthy and will always listen to her friends problems. One major flaw is that she is constantly looking down on herself, she always feels like she has done something wrong, even if she hasn't

Eyes: Clicky(only difference is that they are blue :3)
Hair: Light Blue Hair Bow Wig. Clicky
Dress: Dollhouse Dress~ Click
Shoes: Blue Sneakers~ Click
Socks: White Stockings~ Click
Accessory: Bandages~ Click

I hope this is enough <3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

oranje said:


> Cool!  Here are some refs of my mayor Rachel: http://imgur.com/GTCaMG5,qbA8lYj#0
> She's a big history buff but she tends to be more serious around her villagers.



What a cutie!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Katelyn (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73300



Ahhh thank you so much x3 She's so cute!!


----------



## Cudon (Nov 3, 2014)

Would it be too troublesome to ask you to color mine? 

also the name is tops not igi sorry for not specifying :L


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

You're on a drawing spree! All the chibis look splendid. Keep up the great work! :) <3


----------



## Princess (Nov 3, 2014)

ooh are you colouring? Could you colour mine and add a crown? :>


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Princess said:


> ooh are you colouring? Could you colour mine and add a crown? :>


I'm really sorry but I didn't save the layered version of your picture- I can't colour it. Really very sorry ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tops 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a simple colour


----------



## Princess (Nov 3, 2014)

Awww  Thank you though!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

Your drawings are super cute! Definitely gonna order one sometime.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Just experimenting with overlays- what does everyone think?


- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Your drawings are super cute! Definitely gonna order one sometime.



Of course, feel free to


----------



## Cudon (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I'm really sorry but I didn't save the layered version of your picture- I can't colour it. Really very sorry ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aww it's great thans ;u; <333


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Just experimenting with overlays- what does everyone think?
> View attachment 73302



Ah! That's so adorable omg. ;v; Your art is very nice!


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 3, 2014)

Are you still taking requests
If so

http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/StinaxSays/64DD11D8-737D-4FA7-98E4-9A5127F8957B.jpg

Can you have her holding a skull maybe some black orchids/lilies. 
Thanks!
- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow that overlay is amazing


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Just experimenting with overlays- what does everyone think?
> View attachment 73302


HNNNNNG AMAZING


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Zane said:


> Ah! That's so adorable omg. ;v; Your art is very nice!


Wow, thank you so much :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> HNNNNNG AMAZING



I only just figured out what the hell overlays are XD That moment when I first tried it was just amazing- such a cool technique


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Just experimenting with overlays- what does everyone think?
> View attachment 73302
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That looks amazing! The colors are so bright *w*


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Milady~ View attachment 73227



aahhh omg this is so perfect! Thank you so much!
I will seriously pay money for you to color it! 
I'll sell my soul for you to color it tbh


----------



## oranje (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> What a cutie! View attachment 73297



Thank you so much!  You made her look so cute! <3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 3, 2014)

Stina said:


> Are you still taking requests
> If so
> 
> http://i823.photobucket.com/albums/zz155/StinaxSays/64DD11D8-737D-4FA7-98E4-9A5127F8957B.jpg
> ...



Welp that one certainly got the imagination going~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kasuralixa said:


> aahhh omg this is so perfect! Thank you so much!
> I will seriously pay money for you to color it!
> I'll sell my soul for you to color it tbh



I can do a simple colour quickly (like water colour) or if you'd prefer like the one on the previous page then I can do that, it'd just take much longer (and other requests would take precedence)


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 3, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I can do a simple colour quickly (like water colour) or if you'd prefer like the one on the previous page then I can do that, it'd just take much longer (and other requests would take precedence)



A simple watercolor will be fine! Thank you!


----------



## oranje (Nov 3, 2014)

I hope you don't mind me asking, but is it possible for you to make a colored version of my mayor that you've made? If not, that's totally fine!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73304



ahh its so wonderful and intricate *-*  Thank you so much!! Tip incoming!♥


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 4, 2014)

Just want to say that you're doing such cute work! It's amazing how fast you make them, too!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Just want to say that you're doing such cute work! It's amazing how fast you make them, too!



Thanks so much! I actually feel like I'm going a bit slowly at the moment XD


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 4, 2014)

The sheer amount that you've already done is highly impressive, though! I'd have broken my wrist off by now. XD And if that's what you consider slow, well... I wish I could be as slow as you. Hahahaha.

But really, super cute stuff. I'm loving all of the adorable poses and expressions you come up with for them, too.


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Welp that one certainly got the imagination going~ View attachment 73303



- - - Post Merge - - -


Ahhhhh thank you so much!! Do you think you could do a simple color? I will for sure pay extra for that. I love it!!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh gosh! I'm so sorry- I forgot to post this- 
I went a bit overboard~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> The sheer amount that you've already done is highly impressive, though! I'd have broken my wrist off by now. XD And if that's what you consider slow, well... I wish I could be as slow as you. Hahahaha.
> 
> But really, super cute stuff. I'm loving all of the adorable poses and expressions you come up with for them, too.



Aww thanks  I had a look at your art and I love your style- it's super expressive and your colour-work is amazing :3


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Okay~ Got up early this morning to do these, heres what I looked like: View attachment 73265 Completely accurate visual representation XD
> 
> So here they are-
> View attachment 73266
> ...



Ahh!!! I love it! Please may I use it in my signature?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ahh!!! I love it! Please may I use it in my signature?



Sure thing~ It's all yours


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 4, 2014)

ahha, hello again. I shall request my mayor ,


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

*Just a notice* I have moved all pictures into an album- 'sketches for others' if any attachments stop working you will be able to find your artwork there

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> ahha, hello again. I shall request my mayor ,



Oh, sorry- I completely missed that- I'll get to it

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Another notice*
If I stop replying suddenly- my internet may have cut out, in which case I will be gone for a few days, really sorry about that


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Please can I have link to my sketch?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

The album is here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=764
If your work is not in there please feel free to tell me


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> *Just a notice* I have moved all pictures into an album- 'sketches for others' if any attachments stop working you will be able to find your artwork there
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




oh. Thank you very much!!


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi! Your art is amazing! I was just wondering could you maybe please colour mine in? I will definitely tip you


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

haaaaaiiiii againnnnnnn~

i have another request but this time , i shall pay ^o^

is it too much if i want a drawing of my mayor + Rosie , Marshal , and Ruby c:

the mayor is in the ref in my sig ^^

tysm o; <3


----------



## textbook_punk (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness! I came back and you've not only drawn my mayor, but coloured her too?! Thank you, so so much! >.< I don't know what is appropriate to tip, but, uhh, here have 20 TBT?! You're amazing o.o keep doing what you do!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi guys~ I'm doing one last lot of uploads, due to the state of the internet I won't be able to do anymore for a little while (a few days, at least) but you can continue to request and I shall upload them as soon as I can 
Hope you understand 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 

 - just cropped to avatar-size as I saw the picture was being used as an avatar


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hi guys~ I'm doing one last lot of uploads, due to the state of the internet I won't be able to do anymore for a little while (a few days, at least) but you can continue to request and I shall upload them as soon as I can
> Hope you understand
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



These are too cute<3<(^_^ Hope you survive the few days ;_;


----------



## quartztho (Nov 4, 2014)

Would you be able to do Valkyrie Cain? Thank you so much <3  


Spoiler: Valkyrie



View attachment 71232View attachment 71233



SPOILERS FOR SKULDUGGERY PLEASANT! 
Valkyrie (called Val by her friends) Has an evil side called Darquesse if that helps (if you want do do her)


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

Biffandwendyareawesome said:


> Would you be able to do Valkyrie Cain? Thank you so much <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valkyrie
> ...




I'm really sorry but I'd prefer not to do too many official characters~ 
Love skulduggery pleasant though, you have good taste

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hi guys~ I'm doing one last lot of uploads, due to the state of the internet I won't be able to do anymore for a little while (a few days, at least) but you can continue to request and I shall upload them as soon as I can
> Hope you understand
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Oh my!! Thank you!! She looks adorable as heck!
Ohmygosh..no internet for a few days..i hope you find a lot of ways to have fun xD


----------



## quartztho (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> I'm really sorry but I'd prefer not to do too many official characters~
> Love skulduggery pleasant though, you have good taste
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That is totally fine, if you'd prefer doing my mayor I will just leave the link below although you don't really have to c: Thank you so much by the way for both reading my message and complimenting my taste c: (Ending is so sad though ;-; ) 



Spoiler: My mayor



View attachment 71697


 (if you deside to draw her, feel free to make her have a sword or a gin or someyhing) Have an awesome day!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 4, 2014)

If you ever feel like doing my lovely snazzy mayor gal again here is a ref again for anytime you have time/when you get back Would love to see her fully-colored/textured I do not mind waiting (she can be in a cutesy stance with gun(s) again<3) I too hope you find some fun while the internet is down<3<(^_^



Spoiler


----------



## ~Mae~ (Nov 4, 2014)

Ohmigosh ahhhh she's adorable!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Oh gosh! I'm so sorry- I forgot to post this- View attachment 73315
> I went a bit overboard~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




I love it soooo much!!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if you're still doing these, but do you mind drawing her? [x]
She's not a mayor but I saw you draw some OCs. Her name is Tiffany. :3
Thank you so much! Your doodles are the cutest!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 4, 2014)

Is it okay to request a colored version of my mayor? ; u ; Thank you~! <33


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hi guys~ I'm doing one last lot of uploads, due to the state of the internet I won't be able to do anymore for a little while (a few days, at least) but you can continue to request and I shall upload them as soon as I can
> Hope you understand
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thanks so much! Ahh! So using this is my signature!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 4, 2014)

[a tip, try to do the sketch on a separate layer than the lineart so it doesnt look as sketchy. also, this is 2014 why do people insist on using .jpegs]


----------



## sej (Nov 4, 2014)

I have put it in my signature!


----------



## Princess (Nov 4, 2014)

Would you be interested in drawing my mayor again, but this time with a crown and coloured? :>


----------



## unintentional (Nov 4, 2014)

*submitted before i was ready, oops*



Spoiler



View attachment 73375



Also, her eyes are brown, I didn't take the screencaps on the same day v~v  Her name is Cutie and she's very high into equal rights (for everyone) she's rather shy but she loves expressing her opinion.

(and your art style is very adorable ;u;  )


----------



## oranje (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73304
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!  She looks so cute! <3


----------



## pwincess (Nov 4, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73287 Very cute and fluffy character



oh my gosh this is so adorable thank you! ; u ;


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

#1 Senpai said:


> Oh my!! Thank you!! She looks adorable as heck!
> Ohmygosh..no internet for a few days..i hope you find a lot of ways to have fun xD



Well, I still have a little bit of internet left so I can still see this thread and draw characters from it- it's just uploading pictures would very quickly annihilate the internet I have left XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saint_Jimmy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but your attachment says it's invalid, if you could re-upload it or place it in an album then link it here, either would be suitable 

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> [a tip, try to do the sketch on a separate layer than the lineart so it doesnt look as sketchy.]


Thank you for the constructive criticism, however I should probably explain:
These *are* sketches (as stated in the beginning of the thread). I use only two layers for the sketch itself (separate) and perhaps three more layers if the person asks for it to be coloured simply. So far only one has utilised a line-layer, there is no lineart to 'separate' as you say.


computertrash said:


> [ also, this is 2014 why do people insist on using .jpegs]


I use jpegs as they often result in smaller file sizes, even if they do lose quality, as someone with very limited internet this is important and I hope that you can respect my choice to upload (slightly lower quality) pictures for more people than (higher quality) images for fewer people.
Again, thank you for your consideration in offering up advice


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 4, 2014)

Idk if I am bothering you but do you. Want to draw me? If you don't that's fine.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 4, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Idk if I am bothering you but do you. Want to draw me? If you don't that's fine.



Oh, I forgot to reply to your last post-
You didn't give me a picture of yourself, there's very little I can do without one ?_?‛


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 4, 2014)

can i request again ? *u* (i'll pay for this) <3

I want my mayor holding marshal , marshal holding ruby , and ruby holding rosie (like a kindergarten line c: )

the ref is in my sig ^^


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh here are my pics xD I thought I lined them to you!! 



Spoiler: Mercedes







 :3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm back with another request hehe ^^ My fiance just recently joined TBT so I thought it'd be nice for him to have some cool art from a cool artist! If you could color it as well, that'd be wonderful, and as always I'd be willing to pay!

His name is Jason and this is his mayor card and him in the outfit. He's wearing a custom QR shirt based off of this guard outfit, armor shoes and armor pants. As for pose I totally trust your artistic imagination but he said he'd like the helment incorporated somehow, without him wearing it ^^

Here's a picture of him irl (for hair and face ref) and he has dark brown hair and grey eyes.

As for the backstory his town is called Chorrol from the town Chorrol in the game Oblivion, so his character and town theme is very medieval. He made the QR shirt himself so that eventually all his townspeople will look like Chorrol guards, himself included. I wouldn't say his character is supposed to be like.. legally/justice obsessed like a guard (notably video game guards) but more of a leader/role model for the townspeople/Chorrol guards. And he looks cool doing it, which is always important.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 5, 2014)

It was working fine until a few minutes after i edited the post v~v


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Guys, I am so sorry- if some of these are terrible it's probably because I did them straight after a two hour exam. If you aren't happy I will seriously redo them.





Yay foreshortening!

I really loved this one, had to colour it properly 

For this one I am SO sorry- I saved the references before the internet went out but not the request D: so all I remembered was something something helmet- when I looked at the request again just before I felt like such an idiot. I'll try and redraw part of it later so his visor is up.

Unfortunately I have quite a few more exams to do, so I won't be able to speed up my progress any time soon.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 7, 2014)

OH MY GODDDDD THATS SO ADORABLE WTH
THANK YOOUUU~ <3
good luvk with exams!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Ahmigosh, I just figured out how to subscribe to a thread- now I won't miss any replies...hopefully.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

THESE ARE ALL ADORBS/BOOTIFUL<3<3


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 7, 2014)

OH MY GOSH THANK YOU ITS SO CUTE!!! //huugs' ^-^ How much could I pay to color it? :3 Your work is just fantastic!!!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 7, 2014)

I neeeeeeed one of your drawings of my mayor! WOW! Love them! What do you need from me? I have no clue how to get a pic of my mayor on here...lol


----------



## Sholee (Nov 7, 2014)

could you sketch my FL character? you can pick any of her outfits  Thanks


Spoiler


----------



## buuunii (Nov 7, 2014)

Id love to be drawn!



Spoiler











her personality is very childish
her head is up in the clouds
and she can be a little scary ; w ;


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 7, 2014)

Are you doing these all for free?


----------



## pengutango (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay, so finally came up with something else you could try. Took me long enough. XD I'd like a fully colored piece with my Fantasy Life character and one of her dogs. 

*Character refs: **[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*, *[x]*

*Dogs:* *[x]* OR *[x]*


----------



## Janson (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73601
> For this one I am SO sorry- I saved the references before the internet went out but not the request D: so all I remembered was something something helmet- when I looked at the request again just before I felt like such an idiot. I'll try and redraw part of it later so his visor is up.
> 
> Unfortunately I have quite a few more exams to do, so I won't be able to speed up my progress any time soon.



I'm Jason, Kasuralixa's fiance. That looks incredible - I really like your style! You are seriously talented!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73601
> For this one I am SO sorry- I saved the references before the internet went out but not the request D: so all I remembered was something something helmet- when I looked at the request again just before I felt like such an idiot. I'll try and redraw part of it later so his visor is up.
> 
> Unfortunately I have quite a few more exams to do, so I won't be able to speed up my progress any time soon.



Omg dont apologize! This is amazing! I love it so much--it's even better than I expected ahh. And the fact that you were able to make such wonderful art after an exam is incredible. Youre a phenomenally talented artist ahh sending a huge tip your way!!


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 7, 2014)

What would you charge for a colored sketch of this ?


Spoiler


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

Will you draw these babys?











I can charge some TBT for you <3


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys I just thought I really needed to post this here-Please mind your *P*s and *Q*s
I know this sounds so trivial but I do these for free in my free time and it gets pretty grating waking up to requests that are pretty much
"Do this"
"Do that"
I know none of you mean it in that way, but for those who haven't noticed- I always make the extra effort for people who make me feel appreciated. (I think everyone knows who they are)
Sorry, I really didn't mean to start the day with a lecture, but the 'please's and 'thank you's are the main thing I get from this- and the whole thing becomes far less enjoyable without them. 
OKAY. Taking  break to begin studying and eat breakfast, hopefully I can get to the new art soon.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I DID offer you TBT but okay


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

umm..I feel so bad for asking, but if you aren't too loaded down with requests, could you please draw my OC?

[Hint: I always tip]


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Creeper$ said:


> umm..I feel so bad for asking, but if you aren't too loaded down with requests, could you please draw my OC?
> 
> [Hint: I always tip]



Hi, I'm always taking on new requests- I would need a reference and a brief description and I'll almost certainly get around to it  Thanks~


----------



## Hyperpesta (Nov 7, 2014)

Heya Sunparksenator , Refering to your post about manners, was that about me?


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 7, 2014)

Tysm for considering!!




She has midnight blue spiky hair, catlike grey eyes, and deathly pale skin. She wears a black shirt with a lacy black corset over it and black leggings with a lace stripe going down the side.
Over that she wears a red and black connor kenway jacket (asassins creed ppl), black riding boots, and a leg garter with three throwing knives in it.
[hope that was understandable]
Also, it's fine to draw her without the jacket.

If you don't want to, that's OK. I understand she's a bit complicated.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

I thought you wanted break. But okay


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Hyperpesta said:


> Heya Sunparksenator , Refering to your post about manners, was that about me?



I don't think I could say that it's about anyone in particular, as far as I remember you were only asking about prices- it's just a reminder to everyone to please be considerate when asking (anyone) for art.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reenhard said:


> I thought you wanted break. But okay



Sorry for the misunderstanding~ I still draw requests after breaks, I try not to turn any down (unless they are simple too large), when I say I'm taking a break it just means that I won't be posting new art within the time of that break- because I'm more than likely using that time to study for exams


----------



## sej (Nov 7, 2014)

Please can I have link to album of drawins?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Janson said:


> I'm Jason, Kasuralixa's fiance. That looks incredible - I really like your style! You are seriously talented!



Thanks so much~ I'm not sure what to say to soon-to-be-weds but I'll assume they're like seasonal greetings so-

Merry wedding and a happy new year

Seriously you guys seem like a really cute couple, I wish you all the best


----------



## Mayor Jamal (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey I was wondering if I could get a request in?


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Thanks so much~ I'm not sure what to say to soon-to-be-weds but I'll assume they're like seasonal greetings so-
> 
> Merry wedding and a happy new year
> 
> Seriously you guys seem like a really cute couple, I wish you all the best



This is so nice ^^ Thank you! I also read your other post and I hope people start acting more polite on here! You're such a lovely person and artist so if anyone is rude to you hmu and I'll beat them up


----------



## Cudon (Nov 7, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> This is so nice ^^ Thank you! I also read your other post and I hope people start acting more polite on here! You're such a lovely person and artist so if anyone is rude to you hmu and I'll beat them up


Last time I checked nobody was acting rude to her o3o.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Last time I checked nobody was acting rude to her o3o.



X3 I wouldn't worry about it too much, I'm just getting a bit pedantic about how people phrase their requests.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kasuralixa said:


> This is so nice ^^ Thank you! I also read your other post and I hope people start acting more polite on here! You're such a lovely person and artist so if anyone is rude to you hmu and I'll beat them up



Haha, I'm sure no one means to be rude- XD I hope your fianc? has been welcomed into the bell tree community so far and he's enjoying himself~


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

Kasuralixa said:


> This is so nice ^^ Thank you! I also read your other post and I hope people start acting more polite on here! You're such a lovely person and artist so if anyone is rude to you hmu and I'll beat them up



Im not sure if you meant me but I just got confused when it says "Im taking break from drawing" and 10 minutes later its open again. I was expecting days/weeks/months XP I do not mean anything bad either.
Also how it says that no one appracting her/his art and just ASKING for it for free. I was kinda clear to give some TBT XP


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Working my way through them while revising Legal Studies- heck yeah


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

*u* omg so adorbs ~~

i request too much ._.)~

so im not even gunna bother o 3o)~


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

anyway good luck with the art dear. wont bother yah.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Round 2 XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Jamal said:


> Hey I was wondering if I could get a request in?



Yeah, of course~ I just need a reference and a brief description of personality


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Whoo you're on a roll and with all those studies


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Whoo you're on a roll and with all those studies



XD Currently trying to remember the different jurisdictions of the courts- look/cover/say man, first grade had it right.


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73667
> Round 2 XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




AAAAAAAAH damn! so adoreble! <3 sorry for bein so grumpy. I had a bad day. Ill give you some TBT !


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> AAAAAAAAH damn! so adoreble! <3 sorry for bein so grumpy. I had a bad day. Ill give you some TBT !



Well he does have pretty eyelashes XD Don't worry about it, I should have mentioned that I usually draw couples last (just because they take longer)


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Well he does have pretty eyelashes XD Don't worry about it, I should have mentioned that I usually draw couples last (just because they take longer)



I love his eyelashes, makes me wanna munch them....


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> I love his eyelashes, makes me wanna munch them....



It's so annoying when guys have such pretty eyelashes- I may have to steal them X3


----------



## Sholee (Nov 7, 2014)

omggg i love the sketch! would it be okay if i colored it?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Sholee said:


> omggg i love the sketch! would it be okay if i colored it?



Of course  feel free to.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> XD Currently trying to remember the different jurisdictions of the courts- look/cover/say man, first grade had it right.



OMG I feel so uneducated I don't even know what that means xD


----------



## pengutango (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> It's so annoying when guys have such pretty eyelashes- I may have to steal them X3



Dude, I feel like guys in general seem to have nicer eyelashes that girls... WTF man?! XD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Dude, I feel like guys in general seem to have nicer eyelashes that girls... WTF man?! XD



Gonna have to agree with this xD^ I notice it in movies too</3 Though they may have Mascara


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay guys, I have a game!
I'm going to list a couple of songs- you can each pick one song and one of your OC/mayors and I'll draw them to that song (EG if 'do you wanna build a snowman was on there, your OC would probably be building a snowman XD)
 Some are a bit obscure just to make it unexpected  

Tous les m?mes- Stromae ___ KAIRI-KITTEN
Rollerblades - Eliza Doolittle 
Rich kids- Washington____GNOIXAIM
Elle me dit - Mika _____ KOALA-TEA
Alors on danse- Stromae...again_____ALVERY

I'll add more songs if more people are interested. Oh and try not to cheat by looking up the songs- just pick a title you like or pick randomly


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Oooo I shall pick "Tous les m?mes- Stromae" For my OC xD



Spoiler









Art by azukitan and Zane


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 7, 2014)

Rich kids- Washington 
My OC?
http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl

<3


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Mika - elle me dit

ref in sig >w<


----------



## Alvery (Nov 7, 2014)

Alors on danse- Stromae for my OC, please? c:


Spoiler














Could you go with the more "angel-like" look for her wings? c: Also here's a ref for her hair and clothing:



Spoiler



Hair: 




like this^, except that the bun is in the shape of a star

Clothing:




basically, the inside of the jacket has stars. Also, could you change the buttons on the vest to star-shaped ones? Underneath the vest and jacket is just a simple white dress, by the way.

Shoes:




Could the stars on the shoes be white?

Colours:







Also, would it be possible to make her "starry-eyed" in some way or another? 

Thank you! c:


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Washington - Rich Kids
View attachment 73677


----------



## pengutango (Nov 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Gonna have to agree with this xD^ I notice it in movies too</3 Though they may have Mascara



That's true too. Though, personally, I love my boyfriend's lashes. Random, I know. XD Ugh, so jealous he has these lovely lashes and I have these short and stumpy ones. XP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh! I'd totally like to try that game too, Sunparksenator, though you're out of songs for the first round. XD Maybe another time.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That's true too. Though, personally, I love my boyfriend's lashes. Random, I know. XD Ugh, so jealous he has these lovely lashes and I have these short and stumpy ones. XP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooh! I'd totally like to try that game too, Sunparksenator, though you're out of songs for the first round. XD Maybe another time.



I have stumpy ones too lol xD I noticed my sister has quite luscious lashes though She got some good eyelash genes ;P I have yet to remember a guy I know/knew with really nice eyelashes xD


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Washington - Rich Kids
> View attachment 73677



Thank you! I'm sure it looks great...I just can't see the attachment? Lol : )


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

eyelashes ? o3o ?

i have short eyelashes ~w~ *asians these days *tear


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

pengutango said:


> That's true too. Though, personally, I love my boyfriend's lashes. Random, I know. XD Ugh, so jealous he has these lovely lashes and I have these short and stumpy ones. XP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ooh! I'd totally like to try that game too, Sunparksenator, though you're out of songs for the first round. XD Maybe another time.



Rollerblades is still open if you want that one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry-


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 7, 2014)

Can you draw mayor Kat? She is spunky and mysterious and loves to be active and have fun 



Spoiler: Mayor Kat


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Be back in about a minute or two, just uninstalled junk and have to reboot ;_;


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Rollerblades is still open if you want that one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg , that is just ... *u*) KAWAAAAAI ! <3


----------



## pengutango (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Rollerblades is still open if you want that one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




OMG, that's precious! And yes, I'll take that one if it's still open!  *[x]*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Rollerblades is still open if you want that one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



OH GOSH SO CUTE<3


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OH GOSH SO CUTE<3



welcome back :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> welcome back :3



Thanks Still a little buggy on my laptop with slow loading but oh well xD Gonna run Windows Defender ;3


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks Still a little buggy on my laptop with slow loading but oh well xD Gonna run Windows Defender ;3



ooh i feel you when i had my lenovo laptop >w< hated that .

i now have a macbook pro o3o >w< which hopefully will have a Wacom Tablet with it soon xDD


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Tous les M?mes- Stromae



Sorry internet was acting weird- I've been trying to upload this for a little while now.
Translation-
No, I'm not quite certain that you deserve me~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Tous les M?mes- Stromae
> View attachment 73680
> 
> Sorry internet was acting weird- I've been trying to upload this for a little while now.
> ...



Ooooo YEAH! Sexay ;D Thanks so much<3<(^_^


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

woah , that posture though c;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> woah , that posture though c;



I know right


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I know right



if only i speak french , i would be sexy enough but I've set my mind on learning japanese o3o)/ 

*ahem*

ONIIII-CHAAAAN ~! - big brother
.. s - s - sen - p - pai ~ - person who don't notice you
Arigatooooo ~! - thank you
Konichiwa :^D ~! - Hii ~!

thanks from the creators of anime xDD


----------



## tobi! (Nov 7, 2014)

You already drew for me in your previous thread but I was wondering if you can do another?

He loves winter


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Alors on danse- Stromae
 

I think everyone now knows that I don't know what dancing is XD
Translation-
And so we go out to forget all of our problems
And so we dance
And so we dance


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Alors on danse- Stromae
> View attachment 73683
> 
> I think everyone now knows that I don't know what dancing is XD
> ...



This is so snazzy You definitely DO KNOW what dancing is


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> woah , that posture though c;



;-; I know I redrew the pose twice but didn't realise I'd mixed parts of them up


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 7, 2014)

ahhhhhh so cute ;w; could you draw one for me when you get the chance?? <33


Spoiler: clicky


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> ;-; I know I redrew the pose twice but didn't realise I'd mixed parts of them up



aw ,its okaaaai <3 *hugs* practice makes perfect and obviously , thats perfect * 3*)/)


----------



## Alvery (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Alors on danse- Stromae
> View attachment 73683
> 
> I think everyone now knows that I don't know what dancing is XD
> ...



Aww, she looks so cute! c: And I have no idea what dancing is, so I can't judge, but what you drew looks a lot like dancing to me xD


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Rollerblades- Eliza Doolittle

Best song ever to listen to if you're really frustrated over something/someone


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm gonna order one as soon as I get my Mayor done!


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Rollerblades- Eliza Doolittle
> View attachment 73687
> Best song ever to listen to if you're really frustrated over something/someone



kawaii *u*

oh yeah , the ref , choose either 2 or 3 ^^ <3 those are the ones i want >w<


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> Mika - elle me dit
> 
> ref in sig >w<


Help~ I can't see your sig O_O


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Help~ I can't see your sig O_O



lol whut , let me send you the link c:

http://i.imgur.com/LNqNycO.png


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> if only i speak french , i would be sexy enough but I've set my mind on learning japanese o3o)/
> 
> *ahem*
> 
> ...



Haha, I too speak anime-ese XD My little brother is learning Japanese so I'm just gonna use him as my personal translator

- - - Post Merge - - -



Koala_Tea_ said:


> lol whut , let me send you the link c:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LNqNycO.png



Thanks much~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Rollerblades- Eliza Doolittle
> View attachment 73687
> Best song ever to listen to if you're really frustrated over something/someone



I can't help but comment on them all, so freaking cute<(^_^


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Haha, I too speak anime-ese XD My little brother is learning Japanese so I'm just gonna use him as my personal translator
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



omg xDD yeaaah , i use it on my friends and they're like "wtf are you saying" xD its hilarious .

&

your welcome <3


----------



## Princess (Nov 7, 2014)

Princess said:


> Would you be interested in drawing my mayor again, but this time with a crown and coloured? :>



^^ ?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 7, 2014)

Elle me dit - Mika



Stubborn :I A song about nagging- what else do ya need?
Translation:
She tells me 
You are a child
You will never be a grown-up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> ^^ ?



Oh wow sorry- I completely missed that- I'll get to it


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 7, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Elle me dit - Mika
> View attachment 73694
> 
> Stubborn :I A song about nagging- what else do ya need?
> ...



aw that is adorable ! tysm >w< <3


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello again! Could you please draw my Mayor?
I have a front and a back of her, the front view here, and the back view here! shake dat boody, me
Oh, and even though you can't see in the picture, she's wearing black tights. And could I also ask you a small favor? gah I sound so pushy Even though she's not wearing it, could you add the Crescent-Moon Pin, or whatever it's called, in her hair? Thanks in advance! ^v^

And for her personality, I like to think of her as a 'lil stinker, always getting into trouble and always plotting who to hit with her squeaky hammer next... buahaha...!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Rollerblades- Eliza Doolittle
> View attachment 73687
> Best song ever to listen to if you're really frustrated over something/someone



Cute!!!  Thanks!! <3 Lovely art as always. It's like I said before. TOTALLY amazed how fast you draw. Wished my sketches looked so good. XD


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

Eeee, would it be alright if I requested another drawing from you? (That is, only if you're not overloaded with requests already x3)

It'd be awesome to have one of my gijinka characters drawn. Fullbody refs are here: *clicky~*, and you can use my sig as well. Please and thank you! :'3


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 8, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Last time I checked nobody was acting rude to her o3o.



I was just saying if anyone _is_ rude as in the future tense  ^^


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi! Do you draw villagers?


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 8, 2014)

Round 2~~~

I'm going to list a couple of songs- you can each pick one song and one of your OC/mayors and I'll draw them to that song (EG if 'do you wanna build a snowman was on there, your OC would probably be building a snowman XD)
Some are a bit obscure just to make it unexpected 

Moneybox- Eliza Doolittle --- SEJ
Les Sardines- Patrick Sebastien
Papaoutai- Stromae
Body in a box- City and Colour
Underground- Washington

 Oh and try not to cheat by looking up the songs- just pick a title you like or pick randomly


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Round 2~~~
> 
> I'm going to list a couple of songs- you can each pick one song and one of your OC/mayors and I'll draw them to that song (EG if 'do you wanna build a snowman was on there, your OC would probably be building a snowman XD)
> Some are a bit obscure just to make it unexpected
> ...



Could I have a go even if you have already drew my mayor? If so I pick Moneybox by Eliza Doolittle
Ref:


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Round 2~~~
> 
> I'm going to list a couple of songs- you can each pick one song and one of your OC/mayors and I'll draw them to that song (EG if 'do you wanna build a snowman was on there, your OC would probably be building a snowman XD)
> Some are a bit obscure just to make it unexpected
> ...



underground - washington

ref #3 ! >w<
ehehe *U*


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 8, 2014)

Moneybox- Eliza Doolittle

This singer has the most adorable lyrics.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Koala_Tea_ said:


> underground - washington
> 
> ref #3 ! >w<
> ehehe *U*



I still can't see your sig D:


----------



## sej (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Moneybox- Eliza Doolittle
> View attachment 73710
> This singer has the most adorable lyrics.
> 
> ...



Ahh that's so cute thanks!


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Moneybox- Eliza Doolittle
> View attachment 73710
> This singer has the most adorable lyrics.
> 
> ...



omg kawaii <3

&

o3o oh , heres the link then xDD

http://i.imgur.com/zXFkoYd.png


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 8, 2014)

Underground- Washington



Whoops, uploaded wrong XD


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Underground- Washington
> View attachment 73712
> 
> Whoops, uploaded wrong XD



omg *U* she SO ADORABLE <33333


----------



## Princess (Nov 8, 2014)

I LOVE city and colour!

Also tysm!!


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 8, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73708


AAAAA MY GASH
YOU'RE GONNA KILL ME FROM THE CUTENESS AND AWESOMENESS OF THIS ALL
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you for the colored version!! <333


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm super excited to see the finished version of all of these! squeee
^v^


----------



## tobi! (Nov 8, 2014)

Rich kids- Washington
for mine please?


----------



## Wewikk (Nov 8, 2014)

This is FoFi heres a reference of her.




Shes in a skimpy outfit because she likes the summer.



Shes a little chubby and she likes to eat.

Maybe you can draw her with some kind of food.

Thanks if you have any questions can you please pm me.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

I don't have any in game shots of my mayor

but I did make my mayor look exactly like 



Spoiler











Thanks for doing these you're so much better at drawing then me I'm jelly


----------



## Pearls (Nov 9, 2014)

Can you draw OCs? If you can could you please draw mine? 




c:


----------



## Geneve (Nov 9, 2014)

Ohmygosh your art style is so cute! I love it! 

If you'd like, could you draw my mayor?


Spoiler






Name: Mayor Geneve
Personality: Peppy / Silly? 

Thank you in advance ☺


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 9, 2014)

Wait, are these colored now? ouo


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys finished another exam today~ Then I got to work on some of these:

Couldn't think of anything but flapper dresses and jazzy music when drawing this XD


I feel like this must be the before picture to the other one I gave you...how he got in the box...I have no idea...




On an unrelated note- what would you guys think of me making a tutorial? Or maybe just little tidbit-ty art things? I dunno :I


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 11, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hey guys finished another exam today~ Then I got to work on some of these:
> View attachment 74132
> Couldn't think of anything but flapper dresses and jazzy music when drawing this XD
> View attachment 74133
> ...



I think a tutorial would be super I could use some tips on how to better draw


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 11, 2014)

omg , you should stream w/ join.me *u*


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my that is just the cutiest~! Thank you


----------



## Princess (Nov 11, 2014)

thank you again!


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 11, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> omg , you should stream w/ join.me *u*


I'd love to stream but I really don't have all that much internet XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think a tutorial would be super I could use some tips on how to better draw



I'll definitely give it a shot then  I haven't seen how you draw but I'm sure it's great- you seem to be really intuitive with your graphics

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Oh my that is just the cutiest~! Thank you



Pas de problem! I'm glad you like it~


----------



## Koala_Tea_ (Nov 11, 2014)

but why not ? xDD


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 11, 2014)

Koala_Tea_ said:


> but why not ? xDD



If you're referring to why I can't stream, it's because I live in a rural area and I only have 5 GBs of internet a month. It would be really really great if I could.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> View attachment 73706


holy poop ;w;  ahhhhhhhhh i didn't see this omg ilysm he's so perfect decorating with a hanging bat ahh r.i.p. me <3333 tysmmmmm c:


----------



## IndyGo (Nov 11, 2014)

You draw these too cute- ;A;

Can you draw mine? He's like an oriental and thoughtful nature dweller. Usually loves to sit on stumps and hum when not catching bugs with his net.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 11, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hey guys finished another exam today~ Then I got to work on some of these:
> 
> View attachment 74133



This one's probably my favorite out of all of them XD


----------



## Sholee (Nov 11, 2014)

i love your sketches! they're so animated and so many different poses
please do a tutorial! and possibly a youtube video as I work most of the day and cant really catch live streams


----------



## Pearls (Nov 11, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Hey guys finished another exam today~ Then I got to work on some of these:
> View attachment 74132
> Couldn't think of anything but flapper dresses and jazzy music when drawing this XD
> View attachment 74133
> ...



Omg, so cute, thanks!! ♡


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 12, 2014)

Okay~ Heading into 4 hours of exams tomorrow so I'm gonna post these here because reasons. (It's so I stop working on them D


Wanted to experiment with some really vibrant colours, any tips? Criticisms?


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 12, 2014)

Very cute stuff. I love the bright colors and the textures you added in. It gives some more _oomph_ to your style, so to speak.

In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh whoops, 2 of the layers were turned off in the first one XD 

I thought something was up 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> Very cute stuff. I love the bright colors and the textures you added in. It gives some more _oomph_ to your style, so to speak.
> 
> In my opinion, anyway.



Thanks so much~ I'm really enjoying finding out different applications for unusual textures


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Okay~ Heading into 4 hours of exams tomorrow so I'm gonna post these here because reasons. (It's so I stop working on them D
> View attachment 74244
> View attachment 74245
> Wanted to experiment with some really vibrant colours, any tips? Criticisms?



These...are...so...CUTE >w<


----------



## Cudon (Nov 12, 2014)

Those look amazing  Really loving it, the textures make em so interesting and lovely >u<


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 12, 2014)

Hooray! The last baby of the kidding season has been born! (As far as we know) To celebrate I'm going to draw my favourite babies and tell you a little about them X3 Sorry if this seems irrelevant but I love them sooo much~

I present to you the cutest of the cute- this baby comes from a family that has never produced an ugly goat. They're part cashmere so her fur is softer than a cloud XD I just wanna tie ribbons on her airplane ears, like her mothers cause they just stick out like little pigtails. It's her mothers first child so she is absolutely spoiled.
Gah, I just wanna carry her with me everywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Obviously this is the runt of all the kids. His mother wan't meant to even be pregnant because she is only a year old. One year. She's basically a pre-teen in goat years. So this baby is half the size of the average baby- when he was born he was a little bigger than a kitten. Because of his size I have just doted on him, picking him up for cuddles every 5 minutes XD

- - - Post Merge - - -


The terrible twins. They are such a handful especially at the moment, they've reached their mean age. It's the age where they're head butting everything with their tiny horns and tiny heads. It's adorable watching them try to topple your leg as you stand there. These two use teamwork though, one goes from the back and while your busy shooing that one the other jumps at you. God help you if you sit down, you'll have one on your shoulders chewing your hair and the other head butting your stomach. Still cute though XD


----------



## Sunparksenator (Nov 12, 2014)

Last one!

This boy is related to the fluffy girl and definitely had the cute gene but foxes weren't going to let him have an easy life. He was originally a quadruplet with a brother and two sisters, all perfectly viable and healthy. All three were taken by foxes the night they were born and the night after the foxes came back for him. We ran out after he'd been dragged away from his mother by the head and scared the fox away, he couldn't suckle without help for the next day or two.
Needless to say; I hate foxes. When they take tiny baby goats I have very little mercy for them, even as a vegetarian.

Anyway, these were just some of my favourite baby goats X3 Thanks for letting me yack on about them~


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 12, 2014)

Sunparksenator said:


> Last one!
> View attachment 74260
> This boy is related to the fluffy girl and definitely had the cute gene but foxes weren't going to let him have an easy life. He was originally a quadruplet with a brother and two sisters, all perfectly viable and healthy. All three were taken by foxes the night they were born and the night after the foxes came back for him. We ran out after he'd been dragged away from his mother by the head and scared the fox away, he couldn't suckle without help for the next day or two.
> Needless to say; I hate foxes. When they take tiny baby goats I have very little mercy for them, even as a vegetarian.
> ...



Awwww these are so cuteee!!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 12, 2014)

OOoooOOO! Please, may I have you draw my mayor?


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello again! Could you please color in my pic? Thanks in advance!


----------

